# these are my sugar skull beads I made....



## Hippydippymom (Aug 17, 2009)

What do you all think???


----------



## Hippydippymom (Aug 17, 2009)

I am making some ghosts and all kinds of halloween beads...


----------



## heartsong (Aug 17, 2009)

*x*

they've definitely got character!

how fun! and love the little ghosties, too!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

Those are really cute . What do you make them out of ? 

Kitn


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Hippydippymom (Aug 18, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Those are really cute . What do you make them out of ?
> 
> Kitn



I make them out of glass, they are beads. i am a lampworker as well as soap.


----------



## Dixie (Aug 18, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Hippydippymom said:
			
		

> Kitn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh , that is something I want to try so badly . I will someday . Thank you


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 19, 2009)

very cool!  sugar skulls are very neat!  (although I need to look up why they're called "sugar" skulls - have always wondered)


----------



## Soap-Goddess (Sep 11, 2009)

I think they are adorable 
I'm a beader, but never ventured into bead making. Would like to some day. There just is not enough hours in a day or days in a week or weeks in a year.................


----------



## Hippydippymom (Sep 17, 2009)

I love lampworking, it is very relaxing to me. If anyone is in the Sc area, i would love to show you how to do it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooo, those are so cute  I cant wait to get my soap swap stuff, I always here great things about your glass stuff.


----------

